# Alien(s) derelict ship from Scale Solutions done



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi fellows,

puhhh, just in time for the Spacedays 2008 this weekend (http://www.spacedays.de) I finished the Alien(s) derelict spaceship from Scale Solutions.

Why the "s" in brackets? Well, it is a "2 in 1" model, I got a second starboard boom ans worked with neodymium magnets to make them interchangeble. So I can either display it as the Alien version with the boom erected or the Aliens version with the boom crashed to the ground.

Those parts are veeeeery heavy, so although those magnets are pretty strong I needed a LOT of them, approx. 30 spread over the parts, to make them able to hold the boom. Especially the erected one was a problem and has 14 build-in magnets.

The clear dome is removable so that you can see the space jockey in his chamber.

The ship was painted with a metallic dark silver color and heavily weathered with Tamiya Weathering Masters.

The pics are not the best because I`m bussy with packing stuff for the mentioned exhibition and contest, but I want to show that model to you nevertheless.

So here it is:

Alien version:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Derelictfront.jpg

Aliens version:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Brokenboomoverall.jpg

Famous movie shot:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Derelictmovieview.jpg

Side view:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Derelictside.jpg

Broken boom "wound":
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Brokenboomclose.jpg

Both booms without main hull:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Exchangablebooms.jpg

Magnetic attachment points:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Magnets.jpg

Space Jockey (before it was build into the ship):
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/SpaceJockeyPit.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very cool.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Nice paint job, me likey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great work on that, Marco! I'm with *Nova Designs* in really liking that paint job. You really caught the feel of the ship as seen on-screen.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Veryy Nice!! I too love the paint work :thumbsup: You can almost hear the wind and rain on it.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> You really caught the feel of the ship as seen on-screen.


Good to hear that, because that was my goal. :woohoo:

In fact it was hard to decide how to paint it, there are not many shots of that ship available. And the pictures I have from the studio model are no big help, it looks veeery different than what was seen on-screen.

I really like how the Tamiya weathering pastels reacted to the metallic surface (which was not achieved with "normal" modeling color, but a stuff called "real metal", the color itself is called "pearl grey"). All the used tones became a metallic appearance by themselve - a lucky accident! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not familiar with this kit, what's the price and who makes it? Is this the same one that's been popping up on @bay recently?

Nice work as usual, Marco. The conversion idea is VERY cool, though I think the ship looked a lot better in_ Alien_.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I'm not familiar with this kit, what's the price and who makes it?


The ship is being produced by Scale Solutions, Australia. I don`t know if he sells via *bay, too, but normally he don`t. This is NOT the piece of junk available at Monsters in Motion...

Here is a link to the Scale Solutions site, scroll down a bit, the Derelict is the second kit: http://users.hunterlink.net.au/%7Eddwwp/ScaleSolutionsResinModelKits.html


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice Job!. I really like the dual look.

You know I never realized just how much that boom section looks like a claw hammer wrapped in some ductape before. (g)

Mark


----------



## ockraz (Jan 5, 2009)

Marco-

I love that paint job. How did you get the extra boom?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ockraz said:


> Marco-
> 
> I love that paint job. How did you get the extra boom?


Thanks for the praise. 

The extra boom? Well, I simply asked Wayne from Scale Solutions if I could purchase one seperately, and he agreed. That`s customer service!


----------



## ockraz (Jan 5, 2009)

PS: I just went and looked at the pictures on the Scale Solutions page- your paint looks better. It gives the model a more textured look and a sense of depth that their pale version doesn't have.


----------

